# Cryogenic Brake Rotor Treatment



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

Have any of you read Mike Kojima's thoughts on cryogenic brake rotor treatment? I have. Sounds like a great idea.Triple rotor life. Reduce pad wear. Stop faster, etc., etc. 
But WHERE do you do it? Who does it? 
Nobody in Milwaukee, I can tell you! 

Searches for "Cryogenic" came up a bit thin on this forum, too. 

So Here are a couple of places that will do the work. One is in Iowa, the other is in North Carolina. There are many others, but I've contacted these guys:

Iowa http://www.cryoeng.com/

NC http://www.300below.com/index.htm

The cost is $20 - 30 per rotor, plus shipping.

HOWEVER, get some buddys together because both companies offer volume discounts of 10 - 20% for orders of 10 rotors or more.
Plus, with a larger order, you could probably use a motor carrier instead of UPS, and save lots more.

So if you wanna chill...


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Personally, I dont think its worth it the price of a rotor itself. And I dont know if I can believe that it will triple a rotor's life. But thats just my opinion. I have no facts on this one, just Andie Lin from Cobalt Friction telling me its a waste of time and money, and I can take his word to the bank.


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

i can believe it. you can make metal very strong cryoing it. i plan on sending my tranny off to 300 below sometime soon. if i remember correctly it was under 200 dollars to cryo my tranny so i'm definately going to try it.


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *...Andie Lin from Cobalt Friction telling me its a waste of time and money, and I can take his word to the bank. *


I haven't sent my rotors off yet!!
If you have a link to this guy's article/website, I'd be glad to read it before I send my money. 

So far, though, I'm pretty well convinced that this is a good thing. The cryo treatment is like "seasoning" the metal. Since rotors are cast rather than forged, molecular imperfections are bound to be present. 

In the past, when I've changed brake pads & rotors, I've always "bedded" the brakes before using them. This is a bit of a gamble on cheap rotors, 'cause there's a 30% chance that you'll warp 'em pretty good. Otherwise, rotor & pad life are greatly improved.

Cryo treatment - supposedly - conditions the rotor without having to go through this. 

Last thought: considering quality drilled & slotted rotors cost about $80+ each, $20 bux more sure seems like cheap insurance


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

> *Last thought: considering quality drilled & slotted rotors cost about $80+ each, $20 bux more sure seems like cheap insurance *


 Heh, quality drilled rotors are ceramic and are found on Porsche's and Ferrari's, and not on your average Nissan. Quality slotted rotors are found on Rally cars and cost way more than $80 a rotor.

www.cobaltfriction.com


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

INX2C said:


> *Last thought: considering quality drilled & slotted rotors cost about $80+ each, $20 bux more sure seems like cheap insurance *


I guess I need to be more specific:
quality CAST IRON / CAST STEEL rotors (like most cars have - including Nissan NXs)..


Your hatred of cryogenic metal treatment is duly noted!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *Personally, I dont think its worth it the price of a rotor itself. And I dont know if I can believe that it will triple a rotor's life. But thats just my opinion. I have no facts on this one, just Andie Lin from Cobalt Friction telling me its a waste of time and money, and I can take his word to the bank. *


I work as telecomm tech and go to different places to fix crap everyday. I went to a place that cryo treats gun barrels for champion shooters. The guy there was also showing me that they do the local Sherrifs rotors. He showed me a treated disc used for 6 months and a un-treated one that was also used for 6 months. The treated disc looked new while the other one looked like it had small cracks and the disc looked worn. This guy wasn't trying to sell me anything, they don't even cryo treat for the public. He told me that I could bring in some discs and he would do it for FREE. Ask Andie Lin why people dryo treat their gears if cryo treating is a total waste.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

I used to work with a Mowing company and was in charge of Maintance on 60-70 homes and Businesses. The last year I was there we had ALL of our Mower blades Cryo'd. We went from Changing/ Sharpening 2+ times a week to ONCE every 3weeks. (Unless we hit something Major of course). I wouldnt have believed it if I hadnt seen/ used it First hand. I personally havent heard anything negative about Cryo'd parts, Whether they be for commercial or Private use. Oh yea.... We used 300 Below also.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I dont hate cryo treated rotors. It does its job, but when it costs $30 per rotor and a new rotor costs $20, it just doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I dont think you understand............A new rotor will still heat up as hot as a old rotor will. The Cryo treating keeps the temp down on the discs to reduce brake fade and to make pads last longer.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Does it? I've never seen or heard that before. Show me.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

http://www.cryoeng.com/images/Brake Rotors.htm


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

How does cyro'ing keep the brake disc temp down? That link doesnt say anything about it.


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

Where is what Mike K. wrote about cyrogenically treating rotors?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

"translates into significantly greater wear properties, less friction, and greatly reduces warping..."

I'll take more friction with my rotors please.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

http://www.cryogenic.co.nz/index.cfm?fuseaction=dsp_content&page_id=27


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

"Cooler Brakes Mean Better Performance

Extreme race conditions mean any small advantage in braking can make a winning flag a reality! Cryo-Tech in New Zealand is once again chosen to conduct tests on brake disks to improve braking in leading New Zealand racing cars."

Is that what your talking about? If so, that still has nothing to do with cryo treatment making your brakes cooler while in use.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> * If so, that still has nothing to do with cryo treatment making your brakes cooler while in use. *


If the rotors dont warp and the pads dont last 3 times as long what do you think is happening? The brakes are cooler in use and that's why this happens. 

Cryo-brake™ cryogenic treatment increases the life of brake rotors and pads. The treatment helps to dissipate heat away from the rotor and gives much increased wear resistance.

Cryo-brake™ cryogenic treatment increases brake rotor life even under severe racing conditions. 

You will see an increase in braking power in race conditions due to the disks dispersing heat more evenly due to the changes in the metal after the Cryo-Power™ treatment


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

What I think is happening is your making assumptions.

The other thing thats happening here is called business marketing. The company is scewing the truth to make you think their products actually do what you assume they are doing. Its bullshit. They definetly last longer, but they dont stay cooler.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Why would they last longer? What makes a brake pad wear? Heat. If they stay cooler they last longer. So every ad you see is bullshit? I am installing a cryo treated tranny for my turbo se-r and I am pretty sure it will hold up better then the stock gears did. There is a reason race teams and people with high hp cars cryo tread parts. The ideal set-up would be to go with a big brake upgrade kit and get the discs cryo treated before you install them.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

They last longer because the molecular bonds between the cast iron molecules strengthen. And staying cooler doesnt really make brake parts last longer either. And cryo treating your tranny wont make it run cooler either. If this was the case, every road racer I know that is required to run stock brake hardware according to the rules would be cryo treating everything. But because they dont actually stay cooler, and paying $30 to treat rotors that might still crack, when new ones run $20 and last a race weekend and then discarded.

Here is an example of misleading marketing from the Power Stop web page:
"Offering superior braking performance by lowering operating temperatures and reducing warpage."

Those are blankets statement that cannot be denied nor proven. Yet they make them? Why? Because they dont have to back the statements up because of the generalness of them, because of the multitude of other factors envolved, and because the average person doesnt realize that putting holes into your rotors wont stop you any better.

Here is another example from Power Stop:

"Question- Why should I use cross drilled rotors?

Answer- The primary reason is that they run cooler, approximately 200-250 degrees cooler when used with high quality pads. This reduces the chances of warping, which has become a major problem in recent years, particularly on late model U.S. made vehicles. Additionally you will experience improved wet weather braking. If you are experiencing pulsation on the brake pedal, your rotors are warped. It may be possible to turn them, but they will then be thinner and unable to dissipate heat as quickly, and will soon warp again."

Are you seeing a patern here? No scientific testing, no accurate charts, no description of atmospheric conditions or variables about the car being used. Nothing. Thats why companies like Power Stop will never have any business from me.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

OK man, you are right and all the race teams and high hp guys cryo treat parts are wasting their time. Let me ask you this: What kind of hp do you have in your car?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

My car? WTF does my car have to do with anything here? What your saying and trying to prove is utterly stupid. I'm putting this ghey thread to rest.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

That's what I thought...............If you had real $$$$ and time in your car the extra $200 to cryo treat tranny gears or the do the brakes is worth it. I have over 5K just in engine mods and the extra insurance is worth it to ME. Take a stroll over to SR20DEFORUM.COM and ask the turbo guys if they think cryo treating their trannies helps or is a waste and see what you come up with.

PS: I have seen a treated disc and an un-treated side by side.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

OH! My bad, I forgot for a second that your the fucking man. mY baD y0! 

I'm going to take this one easy. I dont want Evil Wont Be Beat to come back to this forum. He has been missing for almost 6 months, and I dont want to bring him back. 

To respond, I have more blood, sweet and tears in my car than you will ever dream of putting into yours. Any real enthusiast knows that its not how much money you have in your car (or paid someone for that matter), but how much effort and creativeness you used to get it to the point that its at. So instead of skipping meals, not paying rent, student loans and my cell phone to buy engine parts, I dont bother going in straight lines. And if you for one second think those rotors will stop you any better for that "extra insurance," get ready to be owned the next time you have to make a hazard stop. Son.

Wont Be Nostrodumus predicts the end of this thread within 24 hours of this post.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

All done by ME.................................................
















I am done with this shit also. You have your opinion and so do I.


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

well....

alrighty, then.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

All done by a half size school bus on 8/1/03.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Hon-DUH. Is the 92 Pelude SI 100hp or 110?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Your trying to be funny?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

NO, let me see a pic of the car you have blood sweat and tears into.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I plan on geting my new front rotors cryro treated and maybe even my new rear drums. I've personaly seen treated and untreated rotors that were on a road race RX-7. Both sets had been run under identical track temp conditions. The untreated rotors were badly scored and he said that they would badly fade by half way through the race. The treated rotors went the whole race with no fade at all. 

I also plan to have my shotgun barell cryo treated to so it dosn't heat up as much when I'm in a trap shooting tournament.

And I think that Wont be mature is being childish. Hondas have some good parts for them and like nissans alot of highperformance parts need to be custom made. But by the time your v-tech kicks in were in the broad part of our power band in second gear and pulling on you. HARD.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Binger, where the fuck are you coming out with this crap? Who asked you and who the hell gives a crap? Keep quiet.

SR20racer, H23A1. Look it up.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> SR20racer, H23A1. Look it up. [/B]


You can post of a pic of the "thanks for stealing our bandwith" but can't post a pic of your engine bay or suspension set-up you have spent blood,sweat and tears over? LAME


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Pic works now.

Intake, header, Exhaust (all came with the car)
Eibach Pro-kit (soon to get trashed) and KYB AGX

This thread has gone way off topic and entertaining "who's got the bigger cock" questions is getting stupid, I'm done.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *Pic works now.
> 
> Intake, header, Exhaust (all came with the car)
> Eibach Pro-kit (soon to get trashed) and KYB *


WOAH, I can see all the time,sweat and tears in your car.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I was adding to the discussion. Its not a private chat that you guys are having its a public forum. I stated my experience and why I think that cryo is a good idea. Then I made fun of you because your being a prick. 
I realize that my cars not fast, but most of the honda guys think that their cars can beat a camaro or mustang with just an air filter and a fart muffler. The few times that I've come across a guy with a blood sweat and tears honda and I try to compliment them on it they freak out and don't want to talk to me. Yet every person that approaches me about my car wether on the street or at a Sound Quality competiton. I (like most nissan guys) take time to talk to them and show them any thing they want to see. Because I've done the work myself and I am proud of it.
The plans that I have for my car are not to make it rediculisuly fast, but mostly to improve on my already great fuel economy and add a little performance and some cosmetic mods.


----------



## Civic1784 (Aug 9, 2003)

Are we talking about cryo-treating brake parts, or are we talking about who's car is faster? 

My $0.02, cryo treatment of breaks will make them a lot harder because it can correct the geometric properties of the crystaline structure of the metal, resulting in a more uniform structure. That means that it will be stronger and less likely to warp. Thats all. No benefits to cooling. The way I see it, you can get slotted or drilled rotors that reduce the chance of warpage by keeping the brakes cooler, or you make your stock brakes harder. IMO, I would rather have the cooler temp of slotted or drilled rotors to ease brake fade.

Lets not have a blanket statement about Honda guys -- the majority of Honda enthusiasts that I know are aware that they'd get spanked by most anything with 8 cylinders.


sr20racer:
H23A1 2.3L USDM DOHC non-VTEC Prelude Si 160hp


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

This thread is DEAD and I think we all know my car is faster.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....wow....this


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....wow......this thread went from cryo-treating brakes, to stfu...no YOU STFU......to who has the faster car...........yah, id say the topic should die


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> *.....wow......this thread went from cryo-treating brakes, to stfu...no YOU STFU......to who has the faster car...........yah, id say the topic should die  *


So true.

good thing I didn't mention anything about cross-drilled rotors. That seems to set people off even worse than cryo treatment.

Prior to the Peni$ comparisons, there was a good debate on the subject. 

Bottom line: for $20 each, or so, I'm gonna give it a try. It's only money, right? Plus it isn't gonna make me stop slower.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm in before the close!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

AWWWW........screw it....... I am in also^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

